# Kitteh jumps onto, er no wait - into bucket



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have some 5 gallon home depot buckets temporarily sitting in the kitchen with lids on top (to store fresh litter). The tabby had taken a liking to jumping onto the buckets to get onto the counter....well yesterday I was using one of the buckets and I forgot to put the lid back on. The tabby goes to jump onto it like usual and...thumpppp she goes into the bucket head first. I felt bad for her but it looked sooo funny. She quickly wrangled herself out and gave that look like 'I meant to do that'.

Also later that night she was walking on a table and the newspaper was hanging over the edge. Not realizing there was no support under the newspaper she just stepped onto it and fell off the table. Again gave the look like 'yep I meant to do that'.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love those "I meant to do that" moments!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, I know that look :lol: 
Poor puss-cat was just trying to keep her dignity :lol: 

seashell


----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

hehe yes poor thing. I could tell she was irritated from it too because she flattened her ears out. The next day my bookbag was sitting on the table and she reached up and hooked it and tried to pull herself up onto the table with it.... which worked initially... until the bag started to slide and then they both went crashing to the floor. Whoops. 8)


----------

